# Macro Scheduler 7.2



## _flx (3. Juli 2003)

Hi, ich wollte erstmal fragen, ob sich hier jemand damit auskennt, oder wo ich mich bezüglich dieses Themas informieren kann.
Thread bitte nicht schliessen, wenn sich jemand damit auskenn, dann Poste ich meine fragen noch  

mfg, flx


----------



## deniz_boy (3. Juni 2008)

ja ich kenne mich aus


----------

